# Meet Buddy



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You may remember Buddy in pet peeves. Some one dumped him out here. We tried for a few weeks to find his owner. Then a co worker of my son's said he take him. Had it all set. Then we fell in love. He's a bit stubborn. But super smart. Hes funny too. One evening he was barking..it was an alert type of bark. I looked out and didn't see anything..hes in a large great Dane size kennel on our patio...he kept looking toward the patio in front of him. I stepped out looking in case it was a snake....then I saw it..I pointed and asked him..is it that? Poor baby was barking frantic by then lol. Never new a caterpillar would cause such a fuss!! 😅 kicked it off the porch and he settled down lol. 
Today we went to home depo and bought a kennel for him. Since he needs work he can't be free..this will keep him and our chickens safe until he learns. 
Soon he will visit Dr Snip It. Looks like we have a new farm dog.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

They sure do know how to steal our hearts! Congrats, he looks like such a sweet and gentle boy. 🥰


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! He sounds like such a good boy! Great job alerting your mom of that very dangerous caterpillar!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aw, Buddy stole your heart. I mean, how could he not with that big, sweet face! He lucked in to a pretty great life, even if he does have to deal with the occasional caterpillar.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! I see her won you over! He would have had me on day 1 with those handsome eyes and sweet smile!  He has a very good home and I’m sure he’ll learn quickly to stop chasing chickens. And, if he barks at a caterpillar, you know he’s gonna be a great watch dog!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good boy protecting your family from a ferocious caterpillar ! You saved them 😂🤣
Sounds like he’s in the perfect place and what a cutie he is. Congratulations on your new family member.🤗😉


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Sometimes the best dogs are the ones that find us. Welcome home, Buddy.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Congrats on a good boy- I hope his training goes well and he learns all the birds are for protecting 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Chanceosunshine said:


> Sometimes the best dogs are the ones that find us.


You know, I feel the same way. All our dogs are getting old. We recently lost our main farm dog and I have been needing to start the look for a new one. I just didnt have it in me. Then Buddy showed up. I still don't have the strength or energy to deal with a strong bull headed dog who doesn't listen too well...but Buddy let me know he's worth the effort and I feel, if I'm patient he will prove to be a good decision.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is handsome.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

He is absolutely the sweetest dog ever..but boy he goes deaf when running after anything. But he's starting to know his new name. He is so fun to watch run with my sons dog..they run full speed to the barn around the hay bale, behind a shed. Then back down the other end of the yard around the chicken coop. All the while he doesn't seem to care about the chickens. He doesn't see interested in hurting them..just play which ...well hurts them. ...i think with patience and consistency..he will do fine. If not...my son will take him since he gets along with his dog well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds like a Caterpillar killer to me😂🤣 I do hope he works out for you. I.understand loseing the old, and ( yuk) training the new. Isnt it funny how.we forget all the "No's, Dont.you do that!, not AGAINS". " Once weve had them a year or so. It all just disappears and this wonderful little being becomes part of our heart🥰


----------



## Chiknoodle (10 mo ago)

" Help! There is a fuzzy thing on the porch! IT'S GONNA KILL ME!!!! MOM!!!!"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We were so lucky to have found a great home for Buddy. Funny story behind this. 
My son's coworker said he take him. He lives in a open cow pasture and surrounded with cows only. Buddy will have free range of the whole place. First day Buddy was timid but stuck around. Coworker made sure he had food, water and a dog house and headed to work. When he got back. .no Buddy. He was bummed as he thought he stick around. Later that evening his neighbor drove up..Buddy innthe truck with his kids lol. Said Buddy came over and played all day with his kids lol. So now Buddy has two families he hangs with and is a very happy pup !! 
I let me son know that is how I want to think of him..so if anything changes to the contrary. Don't tell me. 😉


----------



## Chiknoodle (10 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> We were so lucky to have found a great home for Buddy. Funny story behind this.
> My son's coworker said he take him. He lives in a open cow pasture and surrounded with cows only. Buddy will have free range of the whole place. First day Buddy was timid but stuck around. Coworker made sure he had food, water and a dog house and headed to work. When he got back. .no Buddy. He was bummed as he thought he stick around. Later that evening his neighbor drove up..Buddy innthe truck with his kids lol. Said Buddy came over and played all day with his kids lol. So now Buddy has two families he hangs with and is a very happy pup !!
> I let me son know that is how I want to think of him..so if anything changes to the contrary. Don't tell me. 😉


That's pretty cool. My dog is named Buddy also!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------

